
When Job Titles Offend - ingve
https://gamedevdaily.io/when-job-titles-offend-dd36a1e429e6
======
bobby_9x
"Real engineers are regulated, certified, and owe a responsibility to public
safety and reliability."

Are they really though? I know plenty of mechanical engineers that work for
the automotive industry that are not certified in anything.

~~~
DArcMattr
The certification comes through acquiring and maintaining the Professional
Engineer credential: [http://www.nspe.org/resources/licensure/what-
pe](http://www.nspe.org/resources/licensure/what-pe)

------
tracker1
To me, I don’t like the term Engineer applied to programming that is not done
as an engineering discipline… which _can_ be the case in software, but usually
only with military or medical systems development. For the most part, the
software creation process is a craft, in which case Developer/Programmer is
likely more appropriate. If you are using any form of “Agile” for software
development, it is not Engineering imho.

